

Linus Torvalds talks storage technology, compares hard drives to 'Satan'  - ValentineC
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/14/linus-torvald-hates-hard-drives-satan_n_1965464.html

======
timmclean
Summary: SSDs are faster, lower latency than HDDs. Torvalds likes this.

------
3825
why would you link to a tertiary source?

